# Deviled Island Eggs



## bertjo44 (Jan 22, 2009)

For a different twist on deviled eggs, mix yolks with thousand island dressing and crumbled bacon, instead of the usual ingredients.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

cool idea.  Thanks Bert.


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't wait to try this!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats sounds interesting, I'll definitely try that next time I make DE's. 

** I found this recipe a while back and have not tried it yet, its another twist on deviled eggs. They're rolled instead of stuffed.?? 

*******
6 Hard cooked eggs, finely chopped. 
3 bacon strips, cooks and crumbled 
1/2 cup Mayonnaise 
1 Tsp Minced Onion 
1/2 Tsp Salt 
1/2 Tsp Pepper 
1/4 Tsp prepared mustard 
1 Cup shredded cheddar cheese. 
In a bowl, combine the first 7 ingredients until creamy. Shape into 
1 inch balls; Roll in cheese; Cover and refrigerate until serving. 
*******


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 22, 2009)

That sounds good, also. May try those for my Superbowl Party.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

Pretty much the same ingredients as the typical DE recipes, only formed differently.  Let me know if you try them...and how they turn out.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 22, 2009)

Burt and Luvs, they both sound good. I'm up for trying both.
I don't know how the family will take to the change, but next time I may sneak some of these in. Thanks.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 22, 2009)

D'ya think bAcon bits'd be good or soggy ?


----------



## dave the baker (Jan 22, 2009)

Boy! That sounds good! Always nice to have a different approach.

Thanks,

Dave


Luvs2Cook said:


> Thats sounds interesting, I'll definitely try that next time I make DE's.
> 
> ** I found this recipe a while back and have not tried it yet, its another twist on deviled eggs. They're rolled instead of stuffed.??
> 
> ...


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

MostlyWater said:


> D'ya think bAcon bits'd be good or soggy ?


 

 I would just make sure they are good and crispy.


----------

